# Theaters



## dancer (May 18, 2011)

Here are a few theaters I have been photograping lately. I have been in hundreds of theaters around the world but I just started photograping them this past year. Hope you enjoy 



*The Alte Oper, Frankfurt, Germany*




_DSC9131-Edit by Nadia &amp; Casey Photography, on Flickr






Frankfurt Theater by Nadia &amp; Casey Photography, on Flickr






Alte Oper House by Nadia &amp; Casey Photography, on Flickr





*National Centre for the Performing Arts (The Egg) Beijing, China*




Beijing Opera House by Nadia &amp; Casey Photography, on Flickr






Back of the Stage by Nadia &amp; Casey Photography, on Flickr






Side Stage by Nadia &amp; Casey Photography, on Flickr








*Stadsschouwburg, Amsterdam, Netherlands*





_DSC2769 by Nadia &amp; Casey Photography, on Flickr






Stadsschouwburg Stage by Nadia &amp; Casey Photography, on Flickr






Stadsschouwburg House by Nadia &amp; Casey Photography, on Flickr






Stadsschouwburg Lights by Nadia &amp; Casey Photography, on Flickr






*Stadsschouwburg, Groningen, Netherlands*






Groningen Center Stage by Nadia &amp; Casey Photography, on Flickr






Groningen Stadsschouwburg by Nadia &amp; Casey Photography, on Flickr






Grosse Fuge 2 by Nadia &amp; Casey Photography, on Flickr






*Het Muziektheater, Amsterdam, Netherlands (The National Opera House)*





Back Stage Lights Above by Nadia &amp; Casey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dancer (May 18, 2011)

*Prague, Czech Republic* 




Prague Theater by Nadia &amp; Casey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dancer (May 18, 2011)

*Rotterdam Stadsschouwburg, Netherlands*






Rotterdam Stadsschouwburg by Nadia &amp; Casey Photography, on Flickr






Rotterdam Stadsschouwburg 2 by Nadia &amp; Casey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dancer (May 18, 2011)

*Sadler's Wells Theater, London UK*






Sadler's Wells Theater by Nadia &amp; Casey Photography, on Flickr






Sadler's Wells House by Nadia &amp; Casey Photography, on Flickr






Sadler's Wells Lights by Nadia &amp; Casey Photography, on Flickr






Sadler's Wells Side by Nadia &amp; Casey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dancer (May 25, 2011)

*Theater aan het Vrijthof Maastricht. Maastricht, Netherlands*




Theater aan het Vrijthof Maastricht 3 by Nadia &amp; Casey Photography, on Flickr






Theater aan het Vrijthof Maastricht 2 by Nadia &amp; Casey Photography, on Flickr






Theater aan het Vrijthof Maastricht 1 by Nadia &amp; Casey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## dancer (May 25, 2011)

*Stadschouwburg De Harmonie. Leeuwarden, Netherlands*






Stadschouwburg De Harmonie by Nadia &amp; Casey Photography, on Flickr






Stadschouwburg De Harmonie Side by Nadia &amp; Casey Photography, on Flickr






Off Stage by Nadia &amp; Casey Photography, on Flickr


----------



## Buckster (Oct 24, 2011)

^Those are fantastic!!


----------

